# Litters - Fzy, Tri, splashed, colour ID?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Photos!

Here's the Gamma generation of EVLV fuzzies ala WNT Socket and EVLV Beta Murtis
These 5 stayed with mama 









These are the ones I would have culled, but had another nursing mom whose babies I didn't like any of, so she's fostering these guys instead.









Here's an interesting oportunity to see whether my culling choice picked the healthiest and biggest bubs. Comparative sizes between the ones that are being fostered (would-be culls) and the ones left with mom (my pick) are clear, and the bubs I picked look much healthier. (I did cull out 2 runts)









Here are some random fat splashed booties. I love the even splashed one here, the other two are just going as pets when they grow up unless someone has a use for an undermarked tri, and an undermarked splashed?









Here's a group of tri coloured bubs from Bali x Durga









What are these gray ones? They are completely different colours than the other ones and have no tan/cream colour or brown or black. Just gray, and dark gray blue. I can't remember but I think they have black eyes.
Here they are alone









And with a normal black tri for comparison









Thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, those last are blue tris!! Want!!! Want!! I've been working on getting good blue tricolors; finally have just one, and am hoping to have more in a few weeks.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, are they really? :lol: 
That's so random!


----------

